# Soothing a ferret cough?



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Irix is going to the vet in the morning - there weren't ant appointments this afternoon.

I think (hope) his nasty cough is just a cold, not something more sinister. He's had hairball remedies just in case...

Apart from ferretone & convalescent support, any ideas for something I would likely have at home that might soothe his cough tonight? 

Thanks!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Ferrets can't get colds, they can however get flu so if it's that then you'll need antibiotics.

Try mixing some boiling water with vapour rub and let him smell the scent, whatever you do though, don't let him lick it.
The fumes it creates opens airways so should help him breathe easier.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Good thinking, thanks! Sure we have some vapour rub somewhere, might be ancient but I don't think it really goes off. 

I'm hoping it is something that can be medicated for rather than a hair ball (or something else) as the usual hairball remedies haven't done much!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Good luck with the vet visit and keep us updated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Ferrets can't get colds, they can however get flu so if it's that then you'll need antibiotics.
> 
> Try mixing some boiling water with vapour rub and let him smell the scent, whatever you do though, don't let him lick it.
> The fumes it creates opens airways so should help him breathe easier.


Is it OK for ferrets to have a little honey FF? If the dogs have irritation in the throat often letting them lick a little honey seems to soothe the throat and stop the cough.
Particularly Manuka as it has even better antibacterial properties. I didn't want to suggest before I checked with you it would be OK.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, he's at the vet now, staying until this evening for an x-ray & general blood tests. His lungs sounded clear but his heart has a slight arrhythmia & was pounding & racing. I'm expecting a likely diagnosis of heart failure. 

I've had a ferret with it in the past, but his other medical issues overtook it so I'm not sure if there is effective treatment or if it's likely to be supportive care to keep him comfortable... Anxious!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

He didn't make it through the anaesthetic. His heart was quite bad but they probably could have treated it for a while. I'm devastated.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is it OK for ferrets to have a little honey FF? If the dogs have irritation in the throat often letting them lick a little honey seems to soothe the throat and stop the cough.
> Particularly Manuka as it has even better antibacterial properties. I didn't want to suggest before I checked with you it would be OK.


Honey is something you give to ferrets when they're having a seizure so I wouldn't recommend giving them honey for a cough as the sugar could cause a metabolic disease because of how sensitive their bodies are to sugars.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Babyshoes said:


> He didn't make it through the anaesthetic. His heart was quite bad but they probably could have treated it for a while. I'm devastated.


I'm so sorry to hear this... Poor little guy...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Babyshoes said:


> He didn't make it through the anaesthetic. His heart was quite bad but they probably could have treated it for a while. I'm devastated.


I am so sorry to hear this, thinking of you at this very sad time.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------

